# Frozen strawberries



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

After researching I learned strawberries are good for dogs.

I threw a frozen strawberry inside lily's pen and she went nuts over it!
it's like a tasty frozen kong ball but not exactly. it distracted her enough for me to leave her alone. 

Just an idea 

Do you guys have any other ideas? I need all the advice to get my little one distracted when I'm gone.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi loves strawberries but my vet asked me not to give them to her because of all the pesticides used----one can never be sure here if something is truly pesticide free unless one grows it themselves. Apparently even when washed the pesticides leave traces----and Lisi is highly allergic to some things. Just a heads up here.


----------



## DiamOnd (Apr 12, 2014)

i would love to give mine strawberries. 

where i live. a handful of strawberries ( 8 ounces) costs about $4.  i don't even get strawberries for myself cos they are so expensive where i am


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

What about organic strawberries?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess if one is certain they have not come in contact w/pesticides then they should be safe. With Lisi I don't risk it anymore, although she loves them.


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

I mash banana and strawberries together with a little natural yogurt and use it to fill Kongs for my dogs. Sometimes I'll freeze it and others not, they love it both ways. They also like pieces of carrot and apple to chew on - to make it last a bit longer I sometime freeze those first.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Didnt know dogs can eat strawberries. Mine love blueberries. I give them frozen as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

My daughters maltese eats all her strawberries ripe or not. She actually just put up a fence to keep her out of them.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

Ann Mother said:


> My daughters maltese eats all her strawberries ripe or not. She actually just put up a fence to keep her out of them.
> View attachment 191937
> 
> 
> ...



thank you for this picture.
we grow Concord grapes in the summer so this is exactly what I need to do for my new puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

